# DON'T TOUCH ME



## Chimpie (Sep 26, 2005)

I mean it.  Don't even come close to me.

I am suffering from what we call when I teach first aid classes: 1st degree thermal radiation burns.  That's run, I'm sunburned!

My brother bought a truck and a boat over the last couple of weeks and today was her maiden voyage.  We went out in the intercoastal, down to Don Pedro island (Wingnut may know where that is) and docked and had a picnic.  Then we waded out into the water about a couple hundred feet or so.  Water level was still at knee level.  We were looking for shells, playing in the waves, etc.

Well I put on sunscreen when we first got on the boat, but never reapplied.  Now I'm suffering the consequences.  I've been in bed for the last 4 hours and only got about 3 hours sleep, waking up twice to put on more aloe lotion.  It's funny, I'm burnt to a crisp yet I'm shivering like it's winter outside.

After we got done wading in the water we boated (?) all over the intercoastal, played with the dolphins a little.  We had a couple of pods including some babies swimming right next to us.  It was so cool.

Okay, I'm going to go lather up again and try to get some more sleep.  I'm starting to think I'm going to have to call in sick tomorrow.  No one is going to be listening to what I say when I look like a lobster.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 26, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! Yes it's gorgeous there. You know better than to only wear one application of sunscreen!!! Take 4 tabs of Ibuprofen, it really helps. And lots of water.

The only other thing I have to say is:...



Lobster boy!!!!!!!!  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 26, 2005)

You must be talking to my sis-in-law cause it's the same thing she suggested: ibuprofen.


----------



## Jon (Sep 26, 2005)

I was always taught ASA, but Ibuprofen is an "anti-inflamitory" and you are definitly inflamed 

First thing you should have done is to take a long, cool shower. This stops the burning from continuing (it will continue to burn for a while, as the "hot" cells pass on the damage to other cells. This slows it down).

Bed rest, plenty of fluids, stay out of the sun.


Finally - Ha, Ha, LobsterBoy   

~Jon


----------



## DT4EMS (Sep 26, 2005)

Man I feel for ya!!

When I was a kid growing up in WPB I never had a sunburn. I joined the Army and while stationed in Ft. Carson I was playing some football outside with a bunch of guys in a park.

I ended up with some 2nd degree sunburn from that day. Blew me away.........

Now that I am older and don't get to "play outside" as much I do get a littel sunburn every spring.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah they say asprin, but from experience, Ibu works best. But you have to take a higher dose. 800mg is the norm prescription strength, and that's 4 tabs of OTC Ibu.
I've had enough bad sunburns to grow my own aloe plant and keep the IBU around the house.

Good Luck, I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## HotNoldEMTchick (Sep 26, 2005)

Dude, that's gotta hurt....

Been there, done that...got the pictures. :lol:


----------



## ipscscott (Sep 28, 2005)

Speaking of pictures......


Chimpie, I feel your pain. Being a pasty-white guy myself, I know better than to spend any length of time without sunscreen. That being said, here's the results of my hour and a half out in the yard painting a bookshelf.  <_<  Needless to say, I was a hurting puppy (so called 'cause I whined about it like you wouldn't believe). Worst part was that my shorts were riding a bit lower than usual that day, so they had to continue to do so for about the next week.  :angry: 

Dermaplast and Aveeno are your friends.....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 28, 2005)

Chimpie-

It stinks super bad and nobody will want to come near you, BUT..

Paper Towels soaked in Vinegar.  I swear.  Keep them on all night and you will feel so much better.

but DUDE...You gotta post pics of it!!


----------



## ipscscott (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ipscscott_@Sep 28 2005, 02:48 AM
> *Speaking of pictures......
> *


Crap, forgot this part!  
 

Note lower back for typical skin color!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Sep 28 2005, 12:51 AM
> * Paper Towels soaked in Vinegar.  I swear.  Keep them on all night and you will feel so much better.
> 
> but DUDE...You gotta post pics of it!! *


 When I was 10, I got 2nd degree sunburn on 90% of my body and my grandmother did the same thing.  It worked...stunk like hell, but it worked.

PICS, where are the PICS?


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 28, 2005)

No pics of Chimpie because of a very uneven, spotty tan.  It's like the sunscreen was too heavy in some parts.

My face is starting to peel now.  Class should be interesting tomorrow.


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Sep 28 2005, 10:54 PM
> * No pics of Chimpie because of a very uneven, spotty tan.  It's like the sunscreen was too heavy in some parts.
> 
> My face is starting to peel now.  Class should be interesting tomorrow. *


 Perhaps the students might find you "apealing"????
 :lol:     :lol:


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Sep 29 2005, 07:56 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Sep 29 2005, 07:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Sep 28 2005, 10:54 PM
> * No pics of Chimpie because of a very uneven, spotty tan. It's like the sunscreen was too heavy in some parts.
> 
> My face is starting to peel now. Class should be interesting tomorrow. *


Perhaps the students might find you "apealing"????
 :lol:     :lol: [/b][/quote]
 That was soooooo bad.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Sep 29 2005, 06:56 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Sep 29 2005, 06:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Chimpie_@Sep 28 2005, 10:54 PM
> * No pics of Chimpie because of a very uneven, spotty tan. It's like the sunscreen was too heavy in some parts.
> 
> My face is starting to peel now. Class should be interesting tomorrow. *


Perhaps the students might find you "apealing"????
 :lol:     :lol: [/b][/quote]
 OK....I must be REALLY tired...I laughed out loud at that....

Oh and Jon..that was your 2100th post!!!


----------



## Jon (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess+Sep 29 2005, 08:43 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EMTPrincess @ Sep 29 2005, 08:43 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK....I must be REALLY tired...I laughed out loud at that....

Oh and Jon..that was your 2100th post!!! [/b][/quote]
 I don't believe I missed that!


----------



## joemt (Sep 29, 2005)

Apealing... D'oh, another Punny..... Scott... you DO look like a Lobster!  OUCH!


----------

